# Fuji Gran Fondo 2.0 (2012) - Any reviews/news?



## jeff6605 (Jul 15, 2011)

I have my eye on the new Fuji Gran Fondo. I don't think they are available quite yet, but am waiting. Anyone heard anything specific on this bike. The specs look awesome and the new frame style supposedly offers a nice riding position for long distance. 

Anyone want to comment on what they think, expect, or have seen reviews on this bike - maybe thoughts on it compared to other bikes in its class/pricing?

Fuji Bikes | ROAD SERIES | CARBON ROAD | GRAN FONDO 2.0
D6 Carbon and Ultegra components - $2799 Retail

Thanks!


----------



## Buckett340 (Dec 5, 2011)

I ordered a Gran Fondo 2.0 in August, originally, they were set to be complete and shipped mid-September, but there were delays of some kind and they should be shipping mid-December. I'm down to the wire, and getting excited! Mine will likely be one of the very first, I'll make sure to give some insight as soon as I pick her up from my LBS. Oh, one more thing, I paid $2379 before taxes on mine. So a decent bit less than the MSRP.


----------



## jeff6605 (Jul 15, 2011)

Buckett, I am hearing mid-January. Its a slow boat from Taiwan I guess! Looking forward to their arrival too!


----------



## adversary (Oct 3, 2011)

Can't wait to read the review. Looking at my first Road Bike, & have been really curious about the Gran Fondo.


----------



## Buckett340 (Dec 5, 2011)

Ah, I'm going to head by my lbs soon, I wonder if they've gotten some updates about it. Where I'm at it's going to be nasty out when it comes in, so I won't really get to test ride yet either way. Barring extreme circumstances.


----------



## oboy (Oct 6, 2011)

Fuji appeared in the latest Tour magazine No.12/2011. They tested 15 bikes equipped with Ultegra Di2. Fuji Gran Fondo 2.0 got the last place. Mainly because of the weight. With 8,5kg it was the heaviest of all bikes in test. 
Reviewers praised it for its great comfort (stability, frame suspension and geometry) and very nice paintwork. They found it to be ideal bike for long rides (as the name suggests anyway). The downpoint was somewhat heavy fork and cheap and heavy wheels (Oval 500).

Weight (55cm, frame/fork/headset): 1.222/*517*/85g


----------



## jeff6605 (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks oboy, my local B&N doesn't have that mag, but its one of the first reviews I have heard of on this bike. Thought it would have rated better than that though! Hopefully we see more reviews soon.


----------



## xfimpg (May 14, 2007)

oboy said:


> Fuji appeared in the latest Tour magazine No.12/2011. They tested 15 bikes equipped with Ultegra Di2. Fuji Gran Fondo 2.0 got the last place. Mainly because of the weight. With 8,5kg it was the heaviest of all bikes in test.
> Reviewers praised it for its great comfort (stability, frame suspension and geometry) and very nice paintwork. They found it to be ideal bike for long rides (as the name suggests anyway). The downpoint was somewhat heavy fork and cheap and heavy wheels (Oval 500).
> 
> Weight (55cm, frame/fork/headset): 1.222/*517*/85g


Hey Oboy - do you have a web link for the review of those 15 bikes?
Thanks


----------



## jeff6605 (Jul 15, 2011)

The release/shipment of the Gran Fondo must be soon! I have mine on order. Any news here from the grapevine? Can't wait. I am already outfitted with clothing and shoes. Need to buy a helmet (thinking the Giro Atmos). Woo!


----------



## Buckett340 (Dec 5, 2011)

my lbs is currently on vacation, so Friday I should be getting an update. Hopefully it's in. Last I heard, it was on the boat!


----------



## jeff6605 (Jul 15, 2011)

I heard that Fuji still has not gotten the GF into the US and the bikes are not expected until the end of Feb or March. I wonder what could be going on with Manufacturing that is causing these types of delays?...


----------



## ccaddy (Jan 9, 2012)

WHere do you find Fuji outfits ??
My searches come up empty


----------



## jeff6605 (Jul 15, 2011)

Someone asked for Fuji Outfits. Here you go with accessories too at 40% off. Check it out!
http://shop.advancesports.com 40% Off Code - ASI2012

I picked up a jersey and pump.


----------



## Buckett340 (Dec 5, 2011)

Still nothing on my bike. Apparently it's still on the boat.. I'm gonna head over there in a day or two and see what's going on.


----------



## jeff6605 (Jul 15, 2011)

Closer to April for the arrival of the Gran Fondo, maybe mid-March.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Gran Fondo 1 just had a nice review in the latest ROAD mag.


----------



## Buckett340 (Dec 5, 2011)

And the 3.0 Gran Fondo is in this months bicycling magazine.


----------



## IcySmooth52 (Sep 22, 2008)

I noticed Fuji's Gran Fondo has almost exactly the same geometry and features of the Jamis Endura I use to own. Not as slow in handling as some other plush bikes I've ridden (Specialized Roubaix & Giant Defy), but definitely with a focus in endurance.


----------



## Buckett340 (Dec 5, 2011)

Alright, my lbs said Fuji of America should have them within a week, then they have to individually inspect them, then they will send them out. So by the end of the month I should have it.


----------



## squirrelflip21 (Jun 2, 2010)

sweet!


----------



## jeff6605 (Jul 15, 2011)

The Gran Fondo is shipping to dealers. I may even have mine next week!


----------



## Buckett340 (Dec 5, 2011)

That is fantastic news!! Hopefully I'll have mine soon too.


----------



## GiantTCR (Jul 6, 2006)

*Is this correct?*

I checked out the bike online and really liked it. I found a rocking deal on it but it looks to be to good to be true. I found it here:

Fuji Gran Fondo 2.0 2012 Road Bike - Fipper Bicycles


Nevermind, the site is a scam from Indonesia


----------



## jeff6605 (Jul 15, 2011)

Picked up my Gran Fondo last night. It looks amazing. Its light, and feels pretty solid, But first ride will be after work tonight so we will see how it goes! Snapped a quick picture heading out this morning. Bubble tape still on the handle bars, lol


----------



## dagamon (Apr 30, 2008)

And? I'm very interested in how this rides. I like what Fuji has been doing recently.


----------



## jeff6605 (Jul 15, 2011)

First I have to say I am a new road biker. This is my first, although I am an avid mountain guy. So, take this for what it is worth. I did a short 5 mile today. Looks: the bike is clean. Definitely an eye catcher. The white just makes it, but I can see these white accents getting dirty at some point. I will try my best to keep my dirty hands or sweat off the rubber areas. The carbon mold, is pretty nice. The tubes are molded perfect and angled in areas that make it different from some other bikes; no seems; and the paint job is done really well. I look at the detail and the inner tube cables is awesome, and awesome looking. Ride: the bike is smooth. I did some down hill, got up to 30 mph without much of a push. Uphill, med-high grade, (sorry dont know the degree) I was in the highest gear, and with the shape I am in, I wanted one more higher, haha; at the sit down level peddling up hill. I did some short burst stand ups and that was fine. There are definitely some tweaks I need to make, the seat is not high enough. So, need to get that raised and maybe it will help. That is my first take. I will try and post more with another ride tomorrow.

I encourage everyone that receives theirs to post a review. I am sure an experienced rider can describe the comparison to other roads a lot better. But, thats my first take. I will do another short tomorrow, and a long on Friday. 

Will post back.


----------



## TomcatD (Nov 9, 2011)

Congrats ! Shes a beauty for sure. Make sure you update us on how you like it. Im looking in the same class but didnt even think to consider Fuji until i saw this as Bicycling's top pick in the category. I'll be looking for your review. Ride it in good health.


----------



## Sandpiper (Dec 12, 2011)

wow cool, great colours/graphics ! the splashes of green give it great depth. hope you enjoy ! thanks for posting


----------



## box handler (Nov 8, 2010)

Just curious - based on the name and geometry (just eying from that picture), is this kind of like Fuji's answer to the Specialized Roubaix Pro? A comfort-oriented race frame for the (slightly well-off) unwashed masses?


----------



## Buckett340 (Dec 5, 2011)

I work tomorrow, but I'm headed Sunday morning to be fitted and to pick up my Gran Fondo!


----------



## jeff6605 (Jul 15, 2011)

Nice Buckett!! Where do you live? Let me know how you like it and how your fitting turns out. Was fitted yesterday and doing a longer ride Sunday to feel it out...


----------



## Buckett340 (Dec 5, 2011)

I definitely will! I live in northern Illinois, I'm mchenry county. I'm so stoked to pick it up. I'm going to take a nice long ride next week.


----------



## jeff6605 (Jul 15, 2011)

Buckett what's your thoughts?


----------



## Buckett340 (Dec 5, 2011)

Hmm.. I guess my post didn't go through, but I am absolutely ecstatic with with the performance of my new bike. It is everything I was looking for. The fit and finish was perfect for my style of riding and for my build. I've gotten around 150ish miles on her so far, I haven't had enough time/permitting weather to ride as much as I'd like to. How's yours after a couple weeks of riding?


----------



## jeff6605 (Jul 15, 2011)

Its about as good as you describe it. I am really happy. Haven't gotten 150 yet but I am upping my mileage as I ride more.

I have added a water bottle holder that is about it. Do you plan on doing any mods or adds to the bike?


----------



## Buckett340 (Dec 5, 2011)

I changed to a slightly longer stem, to fit me better, added a cage, and added a wireless computer. I can't foresee making any more changes in the near future. I love my bike just the way it is. Oh, I ended up having to put on a bontrager stem because oval won't sell the ones that come standard, for whatever reason.


----------



## jeff6605 (Jul 15, 2011)

Buckett, have you done hills on your bike yet. I've been doing a lot of rides with hills, and man I wish the bike had 2 more higher gears on the up. Down, low gearing is fine. What do you think about the higher end of the gearing?


----------



## Gcrosshairs (May 3, 2011)

Any updated photos for any Fuji Gran Fondo?


----------



## Buckett340 (Dec 5, 2011)

Man, I'm having issues posting replies from my phone, but I haven't ridden any major hills simply because I live in one of the flattest parts of the country. But I have been doing pretty well with the higher end gearing, I seem to keep a pretty good constant, normal cadence in the center of my rear cogs.
Here's a pic of my bike from the day I picked her up. On the trainer for fitting:


----------



## hasegawajp (Apr 28, 2012)

this is a good choice


----------



## Gcrosshairs (May 3, 2011)

Stopped by Performance and they said Mid-May they should see a trickle of Gran Fondo. Big demand according to sales rep. The bigger Performance stores(mine is in Columbus Ohio) are first in line.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

oboy said:


> Fuji appeared in the latest Tour magazine No.12/2011. They tested 15 bikes equipped with Ultegra Di2. Fuji Gran Fondo 2.0 got the last place. Mainly because of the weight. With 8,5kg it was the heaviest of all bikes in test.
> Reviewers praised it for its great comfort (stability, frame suspension and geometry) and very nice paintwork. They found it to be ideal bike for long rides (as the name suggests anyway). The downpoint was somewhat heavy fork and cheap and heavy wheels (Oval 500).
> 
> Weight (55cm, frame/fork/headset): 1.222/*517*/85g


Isn't that the intended market? I was under the impression it was built for comfort not racing.


----------



## adversary (Oct 3, 2011)

*love the white*

but hate the dirt. 

Still, that white w/ red & green is incredible.


----------



## Gcrosshairs (May 3, 2011)

When is 8.5kg (or 18.74lb) heavy? When is a 2.7lbs frame heavy? I'd like to see how much the top 5 in Tour Magazine cost compared to the Fuji (not MSRP but real price at the shop)


----------



## jeff6605 (Jul 15, 2011)

I'll take some good photos this weekend. In the meantime, anyone have reviews?


----------



## Chris.paris (Jun 25, 2012)

*Gran fondo 2.0...fun*

Hi,

I've received my Gran fondo about 2 months a go and did a few rides, usually between 30 to 50 k, and 300 to 450 m elevations per ride.
I got a L (58 cm) and I'm 1.81 m, larger frame, and if I keep in shape I'm not a "serious" biker.

This is my second road bike, and I can say that this is a great bike both light & confortable. Feels nervous enough when in the hills, perfectly sturdy and safe when zooming downhill and very relaxed for the longer rides. 

I have to say that I'm impressed by the design and feel, perfectly adapted to what I was looking for. BTW I was reading an earlier thread about the frames being built in Taiwan, obvioulsy where a lot of the ovens are located, but what counts is the design engineering. (you know, like A.... designed in California ;-))

Enjoy !!!


----------



## ijaz429 (Jun 25, 2012)

I have ridden about 15 bikes over the past 9 months trying to find something that fits me properly. Of everything I rode (including some pretty high-end competition), the Fuji Gran Fondo was absolutely my favorite. Not only is it a pleasure to ride but it is just gorgeous to look out. You cannot imagine how frustrating it is that it just didnt fit me properly but for 99% of the people out there, you will be ecstatic with this bike. in fact, if i see you on the road, i will be completely jealous! Strongly recommended.


----------



## CippoForLife (Oct 10, 2006)

Tour Magazine in Germany tested one in their Ultegra Di2 road test.
Didn't do all that well in the test, but that was largely due to a poor score on the build kit.
Here was my English language countdown with links to the German stuff.
Apologies in advance for the vulgarity, and feel free to accuse me of bias


----------



## Colnagonut (Aug 18, 2009)

My boss is looking for one of those for a more relaxed ride


----------



## The Human G-Nome (Aug 26, 2002)

Anymore updates on this bike?

I don't know if anyone is still interested in this thread, but I picked up the Gran Fondo 1.0 recently as a second training bike. It should be delivered by the end of the week. I wanted something for road races and longer training rides, but it will never see a crit. 

I will likely swap out the rear Ultegra cassette for Dura-Ace, and also add some Blackset Race wheels as well. I'll post pics once I'm done.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 14, 2013)

jeff6605 said:


> First I have to say I am a new road biker. This is my first, although I am an avid mountain guy. So, take this for what it is worth. I did a short 5 mile today. Looks: the bike is clean. Definitely an eye catcher. The white just makes it, but I can see these white accents getting dirty at some point. I will try my best to keep my dirty hands or sweat off the rubber areas. The carbon mold, is pretty nice. The tubes are molded perfect and angled in areas that make it different from some other bikes; no seems; and the paint job is done really well. I look at the detail and the inner tube cables is awesome, and awesome looking. Ride: the bike is smooth. I did some down hill, got up to 30 mph without much of a push. Uphill, med-high grade, (sorry dont know the degree) I was in the highest gear, and with the shape I am in, I wanted one more higher, haha; at the sit down level peddling up hill. I did some short burst stand ups and that was fine. There are definitely some tweaks I need to make, the seat is not high enough. So, need to get that raised and maybe it will help. That is my first take. I will try and post more with another ride tomorrow.
> 
> I encourage everyone that receives theirs to post a review. I am sure an experienced rider can describe the comparison to other roads a lot better. But, thats my first take. I will do another short tomorrow, and a long on Friday.
> 
> Will post back.


Sorry, but you're a liar if you say you went up a hill of any significance in the HIGHEST gear available.


----------



## The Human G-Nome (Aug 26, 2002)

Alias530 said:


> Sorry, but you're a liar if you say you went up a hill of any significance in the HIGHEST gear available.


You completely misinterpreted what he was trying to say. He was saying that he was wishing for an easier gear.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 14, 2013)

The Human G-Nome said:


> You completely misinterpreted what he was trying to say. He was saying that he was wishing for an easier gear.


Not trying to be rude but on what planet does higher gear mean easier?


----------



## The Human G-Nome (Aug 26, 2002)

Alias530 said:


> Not trying to be rude but on what planet does higher gear mean easier?


Who are you not trying to be rude to? Read the context of his post, and it was obvious what he meant. You were just being unnecessarily argumentative.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Riders are obsessed with buying the one pound road bike frame. It's the marketing equivalent of horsepower on cars. Do the riders on the 700 gram frame even realize how often the guy passing them on the road is riding an 18-20 pound bike?


----------

